# Eagles thread



## ...... (Mar 30, 2012)

Similar to the lions thread what do you guys expect from the eagles this year?
I think they come back better and will have the division locked if they don't turn the ball over so much and I think the D will be fine.
Everybody's riding the giants dick but the eagles were 1 win away from keeping them out the playoffs.We split with the giants and ran through the rest of the division and finished with a 5-1 division record.I think they can easily beat any team when the players are all on the same page,it seemed like dumbass mistakes really fucked us last season so I dont expect them to make the same mistakes again and now desean jacksons paid so he'll be giving 100%

Limit the mistakes and turnovers and there good.Similar to the giants 2010 season,Eli threw a lot of picks and they made some stupid mistakes that year and missed the playoffs then they fixed there problems and came back and won the Superbowl in 2011.

So I see it as keep Vick healthy and tone down the turnovers and mistakes and there good.August needs to get here fast lol.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 2, 2012)

are d should be good this year we finally got a good mlb as long as vick stays healthy i think we should make a deep run in the playoffs


----------



## 420greendream (Apr 2, 2012)

Eagles:lots of potential, no execution.


----------



## JCashman (Apr 4, 2012)

vick has only played one complete season in his life. good luck keeping him healthy. romo will choke in december. redskins, lol. and the giants. gotta watch those giants, because regardless of how u feel about them, they are gonna play hard when it counts at the end.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 8, 2012)

went to miami last year for a birds game. probably going to new Orleans this year.anybody wit me?


----------

